# check stays



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

I have been invited to race on a Frers 33 in a couple of weeks and have never been on a boat with check stays and don't want to to embarasse my self 
So how are they used in trimming the boat. I kind of have a pic in my mind of what they would do but would like to learn more and none of my books even mention these. 

Thanx for your responses


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Checkstays are used to "check" mast bend. Powerful hydraulic backstay adjusters, while they are trying to increase headstay tension, can put a huge compression load on the mast. Un"checked", this action can actually lower the entire rig, slacking off shrouds rather than tension the headstay. (Picture squeezing the ends of a toothpick between your thumb and forefinger)

Some checks are a single line going up about 2/3 the mast height, others split into 2 or more parts, with the parts individually adjustable in some cases.

Check stays are adjusted to limit mast bend, keep the mast in column and transfer the load to the headstay. Overtightening checkstays can actually invert the mast curve, created a very full main when you least need it.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Faster,
I thought about them limiting bend out but didn't think of the compression slacking the shrouds.


----------

